# Atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular rate



## tdsmitchell

Atrial fibrillation with rapid ventriculare rate
would this be coded as just 427.31 or should 427.1 be included?
i don't feel the second code should be added but was told it should be by another coder.


----------



## keke74

Hello, I have never been told that 427.1 should be included. I've always coded AFIB W/RVR as 427.31 only. Hope this helps.


----------



## vj_tiwari

Hey,

I think 427.31 is the appropriate code for the Atrial fibrillation with rapid ventricular rate. 

Please take a look on this site, hope this helps!  

http://www.ecglibrary.com/ecghome.html?

VJ.


----------



## PURNIMA

Rapid Ventricular rate is an integral part of Atrial fibrillation, so ICD code - 427.31 is the appropriate one.

Hope it helps,

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------

